# New 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 23, 2007)

A new edition of the 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter was published on December 1, 2007 by Eremitical Press. You can view excerpts online and even in one YouTube video clip (which I am not providing the link to since it appears to violate the second commandment). I'm not acquainted with the publisher but they also produce a Douay Rheims New Testament. Any other info about the publisher or this edition of the Psalter?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 24, 2007)

Attractive presentation but costs more than the black large-print edition. Any idea if they included music or suggested tunes?


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 6, 2008)

Why would any group produce the Scottish Psalter, when it is already available from TBS and a number of other sources, and a Roman Catholic New Testament also?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good question.

BTW  aboard. Nice to have you.


----------

